# Mathews Avail vs Eva Shockey



## Dashtrash (Aug 2, 2014)

I’m wanting to upgrade my wife’s bow. She is currently shooting a Diamond Edge. Any advice from ladies shooting either the Eva Shockey or Mathews Avail?

Thanks


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

She should shoot both and see which she likes best. I went from the Diamond Infinite Edge to Eva Shockey and I love it. But she might like the Avail.


----------



## Tweedyi (Mar 20, 2018)

Do you have access to a shop where she can try different manufacturers and models? She will benefit from trying many different bow to see which she prefers.

That being said, here are my thoughts on the ES (kinda) and Avail. I just moved from a Carbon Rose to an Avail. I originally picked the CR over the ES because the draw was more friendly (less agressive) and the valley more generous.

The Avail feels like a massive upgrade over both Bowtechs. The Avail draw cycle is super smooth compared with the CR. Avail is also quieter, less hand shocky, and (for me) way more repeatable and accurate. Also it was way easier to tune.

Both Bowtechs are lighter and easier to adjust for DL. The back wall (limb stop) is also really solid, which I appreciated when I was just starting out but now feels too abrupt.

Good luck and I hope your wife finds a bow she loves!


----------



## CLCampbell (Dec 31, 2016)

My sister in law loved the Eva Shockey


----------



## Wendilime (Jul 20, 2019)

I have the Avail and still struggle with it.


----------



## Vhorn07 (Sep 4, 2019)

My GF shot the bowtech Carbon Rose and then added an Avail. She was able to be much more consistent with the Avail because of the smoothness she thought.


----------

